# 2012 Nissan Altima Service Engine Soon Light Help Please



## Shade Tree Family Man (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi Guys!

Thanks for stopping to try and help. Ill be brief. I'm a truck driver of 10 years who got tired of shit being broken and I've learned enough to get in trouble XD

As such, I do small repairs on family members vehicles (who can never afford a shop). This one has me working on grandpas car. A 2012 Nissan Altima 2.5L 4 Cylinder.
He was certain the spark plugs needed to be done (nearing 130,000 km/90,000 miles) and paid me to slam them in. He asked me to scan it and not knowing what a cunt Nissan is, I assured him my Bluetooth OBDII scan tool could read his codes.
I was wrong. When I placed my OBDII tool into the port, it failed to power it. I think this is normal although I read it may be the fuse associated with the DLC. I suspect this isnt the case but if it is, set me straight?

From some googling I can find, there is another way to do this. I can request the vehicle self diagnostic system flash me the code, but that requires the vehicle to be in accessory power position (on, not running). His vehicle is equipped with a FOB and Push to start though. Does anyone know the procedure to request the code through the service engine light? Or does anyone know how I could use OBDII scanner on this? 

Thanks
Brad


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

To read the DTC codes with a scan tool:
1. plug the scan tool into the data link port.
2. Place the key FOB close to the dash.
3. Do not press on the brake pedal.
4. Push the start button to the *ON* position, not the *ACC* position.
5. The scan tool will now access the ECU.

If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: https://ownersmanuals2.com/. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.
If you're unable to read anything on the scan tool, it may be defective or there's an internal problem with the wiring or the ECU.

To read the DTC codes by way of the dash "service engine" light, listed below are pages from the FSM, section EC.PDF that show the procedure:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've heard of a lot of mixed results when it comes to using Bluetooth OBD II code readers/scanners on Nissan. Some seem to work and some don't. Readers with cable connections seem to work better, for whatever reason.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think the issue has to do with the quality of some of the elm or bluetooth connection devices. My old one no longer works as there are compatibility issues with newer windows operating systems, and updated software says my elm code reader is no longer compatible. Just bought a plug in code reader that gets its power from the OBDII interface, and it was literally plug and play.


----------

